# Nootropics Helped Me



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

I decided to try Alpha Brain, a nootropic supplement, and it removed my brain fog, lowered my anxiety, and made me more aware. I'm currently taking 4 pills a day. I noticed an improvement after two days. Most notably I noticed my vision returned to normal and my brain fog went away. My memory also slightly increased. Now bear in mind, I've been suffering from severe DP and DR for about 7 months. I've been to the doctor many times, including hospitalization. I became DP and DR after severe brain stress resulting from marijuana. I've been through intense therapy and I am currently taking psychotropic drugs. So I don't want to sound like this cured me. But I feel cured. I've been recovering for a while. It's been an arduous journey full of ups and downs. I just wanted to share this. The pills are expensive but I think they are worth a try.


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

Anonymous2012 said:


> I decided to try Alpha Brain, a nootropic supplement, and it removed my brain fog, lowered my anxiety, and made me more aware. I'm currently taking 4 pills a day. I noticed an improvement after two days. Most notably I noticed my vision returned to normal and my brain fog went away. My memory also slightly increased. Now bear in mind, I've been suffering from severe DP and DR for about 7 months. I've been to the doctor many times, including hospitalization. I became DP and DR after severe brain stress resulting from marijuana. I've been through intense therapy and I am currently taking psychotropic drugs. So I don't want to sound like this cured me. But I feel cured. I've been recovering for a while. It's been an arduous journey full of ups and downs. I just wanted to share this. The pills are expensive but I think they are worth a try.


where did you get it? how does it help all that stuff?


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Anonymous2012 said:


> I decided to try Alpha Brain, a nootropic supplement, and it removed my brain fog, lowered my anxiety, and made me more aware. I'm currently taking 4 pills a day. I noticed an improvement after two days. Most notably I noticed my vision returned to normal and my brain fog went away. My memory also slightly increased. Now bear in mind, I've been suffering from severe DP and DR for about 7 months. I've been to the doctor many times, including hospitalization. I became DP and DR after severe brain stress resulting from marijuana. I've been through intense therapy and I am currently taking psychotropic drugs. So I don't want to sound like this cured me. But I feel cured. I've been recovering for a while. It's been an arduous journey full of ups and downs. I just wanted to share this. The pills are expensive but I think they are worth a try.


I might have to try some of this stuff.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Anonymous2012 said:


> I decided to try Alpha Brain, a nootropic supplement, and it removed my brain fog, lowered my anxiety, and made me more aware. I'm currently taking 4 pills a day. I noticed an improvement after two days. Most notably I noticed my vision returned to normal and my brain fog went away. My memory also slightly increased. Now bear in mind, I've been suffering from severe DP and DR for about 7 months. I've been to the doctor many times, including hospitalization. I became DP and DR after severe brain stress resulting from marijuana. I've been through intense therapy and I am currently taking psychotropic drugs. So I don't want to sound like this cured me. But I feel cured. I've been recovering for a while. It's been an arduous journey full of ups and downs. I just wanted to share this. The pills are expensive but I think they are worth a try.


Your vision returned back to normal?! Shittt...I'm all in. I thought the only two nootropics were Anirecetam and Piracetam. I've never heard of Alpha Brain. It has no interactions with psychiatric meds?


----------



## Anonymous2012 (Jan 26, 2012)

lilnewk said:


> Your vision returned back to normal?! Shittt...I'm all in. I thought the only two nootropics were Anirecetam and Piracetam. I've never heard of Alpha Brain. It has no interactions with psychiatric meds?


Took a couple of days. Everything looks 3-dimensional and things look sharp. The psychiatric meds helped with that too, but the alpha brain brought it to 100% normal. And it's stable. My vision has been normal for over a week. I can drive now. I can walk outside. I can process information.

I haven't noticed any interactions but it says don't take the alpha brain if you are taking psychiatric meds. I took the chance because I was hopeful.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I looked over the ingredients and doses. I have to say, it seems completely legitimate. The ingredients target the same specific neurotransmitters that the supplements in my regimen do. I think this has high potential for Dp/Dr sufferers. If anyone is willing to give this a try and report results back that would be tremendous.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Anonymous2012 said:


> Took a couple of days. Everything looks 3-dimensional and things look sharp. The psychiatric meds helped with that too, but the alpha brain brought it to 100% normal. And it's stable. My vision has been normal for over a week. I can drive now. I can walk outside. I can process information.
> 
> I haven't noticed any interactions but it says don't take the alpha brain if you are taking psychiatric meds. I took the chance because I was hopeful.


WOW!!! I want to be able to drive again too!! Sooo getting this soon. Thanks!


----------

